# Watch out for KICKBACKS!



## longbeard (Jan 1, 2013)

Had some UHMW that i wanted to cut some pieces out of for a bottle stopper mold. Everything was going fine until the last piece, when it happened, kickback. Now i know if i dont have pics, it didnt happen, but trust me, i'm not showing pics of where that piece hit me. Yep, between the legs, in the gonads, left side.  I normally stand to the side, but i guess i didnt stand far enough. Funny part, i came in the house, looked at the wifey (she knew something was not right) said to her, you might wanna look at this,   do you need stitches, do we need to go the ER?
Nope, they are made of brass, get me an ice pack. But it was nasty looking for awhile. Black and blue, very little bit of blood and the size of a soft ball.
So...be very careful when using a table saw, always use a push stick completely thru the process. i think thats what happened to me, i didnt completely push it thru and clear the blade.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## healeydays (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok,

Typical guy reaction. Your description made me cringe...


----------



## longbeard (Jan 2, 2013)

I hear ya on the cringe, imagine what it made me do!  :wacko1: 
First thing i did was jerk my pants off to make everything was still attached by more than a thread.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 2, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Ok,
> 
> Typical guy reaction. Your description made me cringe...



Agreed, ouch. :sad:

Glad nothing any worse happened to you but still, feeling your pain just reading about it


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Final Strut (Jan 2, 2013)

Ouch, I feel for you longbeard. Thinking about the pain you had to experience gave me a little flash back of a certian surgery I had a about 5 years ago years ago. 

Kichbacks are nasty. I had a similar one about 3 years ago that hit me in the leg just to the right of that region (thank goodness). It left a really nasty bruise that turned all kinds of colors that I didn't know bruises could turn.

Great reminder to everyone to be careful and keep your head about you when in the shop.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2013)

From the title I thought this was a political rant. Glad to know it was nothing so serious.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 2, 2013)

REAL happy to hear there was no permanent damage! Your ghost white face is probably what told your wife that something went down and it wasn't good. 
Kickbacks are the reason that I haven't been using my table saw as of late; it came to me with no blade guard, and right now for some strange reason the blade refuses to lower. I get the willies just looking at it, and its unplugged right now! 
Thanks for posting this painful reminder; it tells me I was right not to mess with the saw today! I only wish it had nailed you in the hip instead. (Well, actually I wish it had missed entirely and merely scared the cream cheese out of you, but you understand)


----------



## del schisler (Jan 4, 2013)

longbeard said:


> I hear ya on the cringe, imagine what it made me do!  :wacko1:
> First thing i did was jerk my pants off to make everything was still attached by more than a thread.



Not tonite a have a headache .


----------



## Patrude (Jan 4, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Had some UHMW that i wanted to cut some pieces out of for a bottle stopper mold. Everything was going fine until the last piece, when it happened, kickback. Now i know if i dont have pics, it didnt happen, but trust me, i'm not showing pics of where that piece hit me. Yep, between the legs, in the gonads, left side.  I normally stand to the side, but i guess i didnt stand far enough. Funny part, i came in the house, looked at the wifey (she knew something was not right) said to her, you might wanna look at this,   do you need stitches, do we need to go the ER?
> Nope, they are made of brass, get me an ice pack. But it was nasty looking for awhile. Black and blue, very little bit of blood and the size of a soft ball.
> So...be very careful when using a table saw, always use a push stick completely thru the process. i think thats what happened to me, i didnt completely push it thru and clear the blade.


 me to the nth degree!!! I feel da pain just reading about it. Here is a bit of a safeguard I use when doing multiple cuts on the saw. I clamp a peice of stock to the rip fence so that it is just past the full cut on the saw blae. This permits just enough clearance for the peice to sit without binding and kicking back. You can go a step furthur by clamping a thin peice of stock as a downward spring for the small peice as it leaves the blade. Keeps it from bouncing around.
 glad you didnt sustain more serious injury


----------



## longbeard (Jan 4, 2013)

Patrude said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Had some UHMW that i wanted to cut some pieces out of for a bottle stopper mold. Everything was going fine until the last piece, when it happened, kickback. Now i know if i dont have pics, it didnt happen, but trust me, i'm not showing pics of where that piece hit me. Yep, between the legs, in the gonads, left side.  I normally stand to the side, but i guess i didnt stand far enough. Funny part, i came in the house, looked at the wifey (she knew something was not right) said to her, you might wanna look at this,   do you need stitches, do we need to go the ER?
> ...



 Me too, everything still works


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 11, 2013)

Happened to me too. Decided to try one of these out - hopefully it works.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004393/8909/Micro-Jig-GRRRipper-System-Model-GR200.aspx

Graybeard


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2013)

Graybeard said:


> Happened to me too. Decided to try one of these out - hopefully it works.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004393/8909/Micro-Jig-GRRRipper-System-Model-GR200.aspx
> 
> Graybeard


Those grippers are very cool, so versatile, can use them on the router table and jointer too. I keep saying I'm gonna get one and for some reason it always seems to slip my mind.


----------

